# Knife Rehandling Service @ JKI



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

Knife Rehandling Service

We are officially beginning our knife rehandling services for japanese kitchen knives. We will be replacing/upgrading wa handles on a variety of knives, including the more traditional types- yanagiba, deba, usuba, etc.- and most of the western shaped wa-handled knives- wa-gyuto, wa-petty, wa-sujihiki, etc. Knife rehandles are done in the traditional japanese method. Jonathan has trained with a number of craftsmen in Japan perparing for this. He has rehandled with variety of woods including ho wood, iichi, ebony. For the time being, we will only be offering ho and iichi octagonal handles. Later on, we will add other types of wood. The handles are imported from Japan and we perform strict quality checks on all of them. When we install the handles, we will seal the area where the handle meets the tang so as to protect the tang from water, rust, food, etc.







MORE INFO AND PRICING COMING SOON...

*We will only perform rehandles on handles purchased from us and will not sell handles unless they are installed by us.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet. Ho wood just doesn't do it for me. Now ebony on the other hand...


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 13, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sweet. Ho wood just doesn't do it for me. Now ebony on the other hand...



Ditto. Read my mind when I read it. 
Good luck with your new service Jon. Hope it is a big success.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

Jon knows all about my aversion to ho wood.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

indeed

ebony will be added down the road (probably sooner rather than later), but for now just ho and iichi (cherry). Handles do break from time to time during install (cant be helped... just a function of natural products). A $70+ breakage on an ebony handle hurts a lot more than a $30-40 break on something else 

i have plans for some other stuff as well, but these things take time.

Anyways, i finally got the rest of the stuff i needed to start on this, got a few knives done for myself to kind of brush off the cobwebs, and thought it might be nice to get this started sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool, now I have somewhere to refer people to who want a stock replacement. There's lots of people who ask me about this so my guess is that this will work out well for you over time. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

here are some examples of handles we have currently for rehanding purposes...


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

also, we've added pricing to our website:
Knife Rehanding @ JKI


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2012)

some rehandling action


----------

